# Peach Custard - Vaping With Vic



## NOOB (23/6/22)

Morning all. I was watching a Vaping With Vic youtube video where he (once again) mentioned his peach custard recipe. I found the attached recipe for it and would like to know your thoughts. 
Has anyone tried this version?
Did you enjoy it?
Did you add any other flavours or additives and how did it turn out?
Suggested steep time?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (23/6/22)

Thanks Noob look an interesting one and all I would need would be the peach. I would even try meringue instead of the sweet cream

I find most custards need at least a week or even 7 days to steep.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (23/6/22)

I tried it and absolutely hated it! But tastes vary, mix 30mls, let it steep and try it, usually you can get a idea of what to change after that

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/22)

Haven't made it yet.

CAP Vanilla Custard is used in about 8X as many recipes as the TPA version. TPA VC is used at an average of 2.8%. Vic uses it at 5%.

These comments are probably irrelevant but you seldom see a four-flavour highly rated recipe that uses only one manufacturer.

I've just checked. I have the ingredients so I will give it a go next time I mix.

I always mix 100ml but given what @Munro31 has said I will only mix 30ml of it.

I know that Vic has used it for years and loves it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB (23/6/22)

Stranger said:


> Thanks Noob look an interesting one and all I would need would be the peach. I would even try meringue instead of the sweet cream
> 
> I find most custards need at least a week or even 7 days to steep.


Thanks for the suggestion @Stranger, I suspected that it would need about 7 days.


----------



## NOOB (23/6/22)

Munro31 said:


> I tried it and absolutely hated it! But tastes vary, mix 30mls, let it steep and try it, usually you can get a idea of what to change after that


Chances are that I might not like it either. I usually enjoy a fruit vape but thought I might give this one a try. Mixing 30mls for a taste test is a very good idea, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (23/6/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Haven't made it yet.
> 
> CAP Vanilla Custard is used in about 8X as many recipes as the TPA version. TPA VC is used at an average of 2.8%. Vic uses it at 5%.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon. I think I may have the necessary ingredients so will try it out and will post my findings as well.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (23/6/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Haven't made it yet.
> 
> CAP Vanilla Custard is used in about 8X as many recipes as the TPA version. TPA VC is used at an average of 2.8%. Vic uses it at 5%.
> 
> ...


That's also what forum members told me when I asked for suggestions on what might be wrong, they suggested I put the custard way down to 1% and max 3% when I tried my next batch, but I hated it so much I stopped doing DIY for a year! Only now starting it again. So @NOOB , try it as is , then if it's not lekker drop that custard way down and increase it on every batch till you hit the spot you like. I would also suggest adding sweetener at about 0.5% , that helps to bring out flavour in a mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (23/6/22)

The custards that I try (and I have yet to find one that I can vape all day, but many that are good for a session) almost always end up with a lesser content of custard and more of Bavarian cream and Meringue. I also like fruits and find these ingredients highlight the fruits better, especially bland ones like Banana.

I don't have sweet tooth and use Sour in mixes like Lemon and Orange, quite surprising results especially if using mixes like Graham crust

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NOOB (23/6/22)

Munro31 said:


> That's also what forum members told me when I asked for suggestions on what might be wrong, they suggested I put the custard way down to 1% and max 3% when I tried my next batch, but I hated it so much I stopped doing DIY for a year! Only now starting it again. So @NOOB , try it as is , then if it's not lekker drop that custard way down and increase it on every batch till you hit the spot you like. I would also suggest adding sweetener at about 0.5% , that helps to bring out flavour in a mix


Thanks for the suggestion @Munro31. Will give it a shot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (23/6/22)

Stranger said:


> The custards that I try (and I have yet to find one that I can vape all day, but many that are good for a session) almost always end up with a lesser content of custard and more of Bavarian cream and Meringue. I also like fruits and find these ingredients highlight the fruits better, especially bland ones like Banana.
> 
> I don't have sweet tooth and use Sour in mixes like Lemon and Orange, quite surprising results especially if using mixes like Graham crust


Thanks @Stranger. I'll try the recipe as suggested, and will bump down on the custard. Not sure whether I have Bavarian cream or Meringue, but will have a look. 
Also, using the Sour in mixes is quite interesting, I've never thought of trying that.


----------



## LeislB (23/6/22)

I've saved his recipe but haven't mixed it yet. I'm a fruit on ice vaper so desserts only come into my rotation very seldomly. Plus, I'm strawberry blind, so not looking good for me with this recipe - LOL! 

I look forward to hearing your thoughts when you've mixed it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lingogrey (23/6/22)

I also haven't tried this, and since I generally am not a big fan of custards and especially not of fruit custards I probably won't (I also only have half of the concentrates, and have pretty much pulled the plug on ordering new DIY ingredients). 

The one thing that does seem quite relevant though, is that the recipe is for 85 % VG. That MIGHT play a role in making the recipe a bit smoother and more palatable. TFA Peach (the 'plain' one, as seems to be indicated in this recipe) is quite notorious AFAIK for being a very sharp flavor, and has a hell of a throat hit (peach flavors often seem to have, but I've read/ heard long ago that this one is near the top). For this reason, TFA JUICY Peach seems to be a lot more popular in recipes than the 'plain' TFA Peach (peach concentrates from other manufacturers, such as FA White Peach, JF Honey Peach, INW Peach etc. also get used often). 

I would guess that the higher VG might balance out the sharpness and the throat hit (as well as the slightly more synthetic and perfumey vanilla that TFA VC brings to the party IMHO as compared to Cap VC V1 or INW VC) at least slightly, as compared to e.g. a 70/30 mix (how much difference that 'extra' 15% would make, I have no idea). However, it would probably be a good idea to steep/ cure it for slightly longer then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mzr (23/6/22)

I have mixed this at a 70/30 ratio and did not like it one bit but again maybe it's the ratio I used, will have to try again and see I recently mixed myself a guava peach but used juicy peach TFa and yellow peach from Cap and it still seems a bit strong after 3 days so tweaked it a bit with some cream and it was smoothed out alot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB (23/6/22)

LeislB said:


> I've saved his recipe but haven't mixed it yet. I'm a fruit on ice vaper so desserts only come into my rotation very seldomly. Plus, I'm strawberry blind, so not looking good for me with this recipe - LOL!
> 
> I look forward to hearing your thoughts when you've mixed it!


I will most definitely post my findings to let you all know what I think of this recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (23/6/22)

Lingogrey said:


> I also haven't tried this, and since I generally am not a big fan of custards and especially not of fruit custards I probably won't (I also only have half of the concentrates, and have pretty much pulled the plug on ordering new DIY ingredients).
> 
> The one thing that does seem quite relevant though, is that the recipe is for 85 % VG. That MIGHT play a role in making the recipe a bit smoother and more palatable. TFA Peach (the 'plain' one, as seems to be indicated in this recipe) is quite notorious AFAIK for being a very sharp flavor, and has a hell of a throat hit (peach flavors often seem to have, but I've read/ heard long ago that this one is near the top). For this reason, TFA JUICY Peach seems to be a lot more popular in recipes than the 'plain' TFA Peach (peach concentrates from other manufacturers, such as FA White Peach, JF Honey Peach, INW Peach etc. also get used often).
> 
> I would guess that the higher VG might balance out the sharpness and the throat hit (as well as the slightly more synthetic and perfumey vanilla that TFA VC brings to the party IMHO as compared to Cap VC V1 or INW VC) at least slightly, as compared to e.g. a 70/30 mix (how much difference that 'extra' 15% would make, I have no idea). However, it would probably be a good idea to steep/ cure it for slightly longer then.


This is interesting... I will try to mix my first test batch at 70/30 to see how that turns out. If I'm not happy with it I'll try the 85/15 mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (23/6/22)

I love custard but I'm also strawberry blind. And custard is a hard flavour for me, always get a strong taste from it and same with creams or the ones I have tried at least. Good to say my taste buds is messed up but I love slick custard that I can vape hole day everyday. But will keep trying hope I hit the custard jackpot one day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NOOB (27/6/22)

A very good morning to all.

So I mixed up a batch on Friday evening and I have to say, the initial finger test looks promising.

Despite my previous statement saying I would mix as indicated by the recipe, I decided to mix up a 30ml batch as follows:
(Variations from original recipe have been marked in *Bold*)
*70/30 VG/PG*
Nic @ 3%
Peach @ 2%
Strawberry Ripe @ 1.5%
Sweet Cream @ 1.5%
*Vanilla Custard @ 2.5%*

I always do a "nose test" on concentrates before mixing and noticed a "woody/spicy" scent on the Vanilla Custard. To the best of my recollection, I've never used Vanilla Custard in a mix before so I'm not sure if this is normal.

Today only marks the third day of steeping, so I'll leave it to do its thing and will report back once it has been steeping for 7 days.

Have a great day everyone.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31 (27/6/22)

NOOB said:


> A very good morning to all.
> 
> So I mixed up a batch on Friday evening and I have to say, the initial finger test looks promising.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, I'm following with interest!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (27/6/22)

Me also


----------



## NOOB (4/7/22)

Hi everyone. Apologies for not providing feedback on Friday as promised. The weekend with all the "to-do's" that came along with it just ran away with me. I will sit down this evening to try the mix out and will provide feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (4/7/22)

NOOB said:


> Hi everyone. Apologies for not providing feedback on Friday as promised. The weekend with all the "to-do's" that came along with it just ran away with me. I will sit down this evening to try the mix out and will provide feedback.


Looking forward to the results!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (4/7/22)

No need to apologize (we have a whole thread for that). You initiated this thread and we are interested in your results. This is what forums and social media is all about. You will either get a 

or a

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## NOOB (4/7/22)

Right, now that everyone in my household has gone off to sleep... here goes...

The Peach Custard mix has been steeping for 10 days now. 
Off the bat the Vanilla Custard is very much in the foreground - not exactly what I was expecting from this. I also don't taste a lot of either the Peach or the Strawberry, but I'm sure the omission of either, or both of these in the recipe would be noticeable. 
At the moment, at least for my taste buds, this is a pretty prominent Custard vape and not a whole lot of anything else. It's not unpleasant by any means, but I would prefer to have more of the Peach and Strawberry in the foreground, with a hint of Custard lingering behind.
Some changes that I might make to the recipe, for the purpose of science 
Dropping the Vanilla Custard to 1.5%, maybe even 1%
I'm slightly cautious of raising the Peach based on @Lingogrey has commented.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Lingogrey (4/7/22)

NOOB said:


> Right, now that everyone in my household has gone off to sleep... here goes...
> 
> The Peach Custard mix has been steeping for 10 days now.
> Off the bat the Vanilla Custard is very much in the foreground - not exactly what I was expecting from this. I also don't taste a lot of either the Peach or the Strawberry, but I'm sure the omission of either, or both of these in the recipe would be noticeable.
> ...


Thanks @NOOB - Very interesting feedback!

I haven't tried the TFA Peach myself, but I have used the TFA Juicy Peach quite a few times (I quite enjoy it in fruit mixes, even though peach is not one of my favorite fruit flavors for vaping). For me personally, the juicy peach has quite a noticeable (but not unmanageable, and I like at least a bit of a) throat hit at even just 2% (and from what I've read ages ago, it's {reduced} throat hit and flavor was preferable {at least to many} to that of TFA Peach).

However,
a) I probably read that back in 2016/ 2017, when (especially TFA, Cap, and FW) concentrates were generally used in higher percentages than they are used now. It is quite possible that the 'throat hit from hell' and the 'very sharp flavor' comments might have been from people using the TFA Peach at 5 - 15 % (this would still not explain why I personally get quite a pronounced throat hit from the juicy peach at just 2 %, and 'they' said then that it was a lot 'better' than 'plain' peach. The next observation probably accounts for more of that, though)
b) Taste is subjective and vaping is personal. Some people just get sensations and tastes (pleasant, or otherwise) that others don't. I personally found one of the most popular and highly acclaimed juices ever released in the SA Market basically unvapeable and nauseating, to the extent that I struggled to understand how anyone else could have (largely discontinued now) vaped it. However, I'm sure that I must be 'in the wrong' (or technically just one of a small percentage who picks up something very unpleasant in one very popular concentrate that they use). If you like the TFA Peach taste, but just find it too subtle (and don't find the throat hit overwhelming at the moment), what is the worst that could happen if you add some more? 

p.s. personally I wouldn't consider adding more Strawberry Ripe if you already feel that the fruit flavors aren't coming through. It is known to mute some other flavors (possibly because of its Maltol content), and I have experienced this myself. If you would like a bit more Strawberry flavor as well, perhaps consider adding a touch of INW Shisha Strawberry if you have that on hand. Alternatively, if it might actually be the case that the Strawberry Ripe is muting the peach, you could consider just replacing it altogether with something like the INW. The latter is a bit stronger than the TFA Ripe (but not as much as an INW concentrate would usually be compared to most TFAs), though, so you could perhaps consider 1% in place of the TFA's 1.5%. Otherwise, if you want the strawberry more to the fore in any case you could keep it the same, but then it would likely be a peach AND strawberry custard. The INW will also have a bit more of a strawberry jam/ strawb syrup than the TFA ripe, which is quite close to a natural strawberry (I like the combination due to the TFA ripe tendency to fade on itself and to make other fruits fade, Some people, especially those who have trouble tasting strawberry flavors, seem to especially struggle with tasting TFA ripe. It seems as if INW Shisha strawb pops out more)

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## NOOB (5/7/22)

Lingogrey said:


> Thanks @NOOB - Very interesting feedback!
> 
> I haven't tried the TFA Peach myself, but I have used the TFA Juicy Peach quite a few times (I quite enjoy it in fruit mixes, even though peach is not one of my favorite fruit flavors for vaping). For me personally, the juicy peach has quite a noticeable (but not unmanageable, and I like at least a bit of a) throat hit at even just 2% (and from what I've read ages ago, it's {reduced} throat hit and flavor was preferable {at least to many} to that of TFA Peach).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'll try to reduce the Vanilla Custard a bit and see how it turns out. If the Peach and Strawberry is still muted I'll try to increase those percentages bit by bit to see if I can get the fruit flavours to become a bit more prominent.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (5/7/22)

I had this issue when I started DIY, what I found was that reducing the very prominent flavours worked, but increasing others did not.

Often I had to add something in to lift those flavours instead of just adding more and more. In my case Meringue and Bavarian cream helped with strong custards and sweetener or sour helped to lift the fruits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## LeislB (5/7/22)

Lingogrey said:


> Thanks @NOOB - Very interesting feedback!
> 
> I haven't tried the TFA Peach myself, but I have used the TFA Juicy Peach quite a few times (I quite enjoy it in fruit mixes, even though peach is not one of my favorite fruit flavors for vaping). For me personally, the juicy peach has quite a noticeable (but not unmanageable, and I like at least a bit of a) throat hit at even just 2% (and from what I've read ages ago, it's {reduced} throat hit and flavor was preferable {at least to many} to that of TFA Peach).
> 
> ...


Do you perhaps know of any strawberry concentrates that strawberry blind people can actually taste? Would be keen to hear about them if you do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (5/7/22)

LeislB said:


> Do you perhaps know of any strawberry concentrates that strawberry blind people can actually taste? Would be keen to hear about them if you do.


I am strawberry blind but I got strawberry in a juice that @JacoF made I don't know what strawberry he used but I love this juice. I never asked him what strawberry he uses cause I don't know if it's his secret lol.


----------



## Munro31 (5/7/22)

Stranger said:


> I had this issue when I started DIY, what I found was that reducing the very prominent flavours worked, but increasing others did not.
> 
> Often I had to add something in to lift those flavours instead of just adding more and more. In my case Meringue and Bavarian cream helped with strong custards and sweetener or sour helped to lift the fruits.


What % would you start with sour? I ordered some and want to mix a few fruits tonight


----------



## Lingogrey (5/7/22)

LeislB said:


> Do you perhaps know of any strawberry concentrates that strawberry blind people can actually taste? Would be keen to hear about them if you do.


I don't have an issue with tasting strawberry myself (it's not a profile that I often vape though), but I have found that INW Shisha Strawberry makes TFA Strawberry Ripe and TFA Strawberry pop a lot more when used in combination. Back in the day when I used to mix for friends those who had some trouble tasting strawberry (not necessarily completely 'strawberry blind') but who still wanted strawberry mixes usually enjoyed the mixes with (predominantly) Shisha Strawberry.

Wayne (ENYAWREKLAW) from DiyOrDie made a useful short-ish video about that topic. He does mention that if you struggle to taste TFA Strawberry then 9/10 times you might struggle to taste any strawberry concentrates. 

However, he does suggest some possibilities: FLV Alpine Strawberry (very expensive, but extremely potent. I haven't used it myself), INW Shisha Strawberry, adding sweetener, adding some lemon concentrates (I've often done this/ just plain citric acid myself. It works a treat not just with strawberry, but with a number of fruits), adding some enhancers/ candy concentrates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (5/7/22)

Munro31 said:


> What % would you start with sour? I ordered some and want to mix a few fruits tonight


I personally would go low, 0.3%. I recently used citric acid and at 0.5% it totally changed the profile and not in a good way, imo. I'm not sure which acid sour is, maybe citric acid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (5/7/22)

Lingogrey said:


> I don't have an issue with tasting strawberry myself (it's not a profile that I often vape though), but I have found that INW Shisha Strawberry makes TFA Strawberry Ripe and TFA Strawberry pop a lot more when used in combination. Back in the day when I used to mix for friends those who had some trouble tasting strawberry (not necessarily completely 'strawberry blind') but who still wanted strawberry mixes usually enjoyed the mixes with (predominantly) Shisha Strawberry.
> 
> Wayne (ENYAWREKLAW) from DiyOrDie made a useful short-ish video about that topic. He does mention that if you struggle to taste TFA Strawberry then 9/10 times you might struggle to taste any strawberry concentrates.
> 
> However, he does suggest some possibilities: FLV Alpine Strawberry (very expensive, but extremely potent. I haven't used it myself), INW Shisha Strawberry, adding sweetener, adding some lemon concentrates (I've often done this/ just plain citric acid myself. It works a treat not just with strawberry, but with a number of fruits), adding some enhancers/ candy concentrates.



I actually have alpine strawberry, I was lucky enougn to win the flavorah range last year I think. I'll give it a go. I can taste strawberry ripe but it doesn't taste anything like a berry, more just wet straw, awful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (5/7/22)

LeislB said:


> I personally would go low, 0.3%. I recently used citric acid and at 0.5% it totally changed the profile and not in a good way, imo. I'm not sure which acid sour is, maybe citric acid?


No idea which acid it is, but I was also thinking of starting low and working my way up


----------



## Stranger (5/7/22)

Munro31 said:


> What % would you start with sour? I ordered some and want to mix a few fruits tonight


I find bland fruits such as banana and guava need as much as 0.5-0.75 if mixed with a prominent flavour like custard or graham cracker. Less than that if you did say a lemon meringue pie where there no prominent flavours. 

I sometimes make an orange chocolate just as a dripper for the evening. 1% sour here plus some ws23 takes those flavours into new heights.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stranger (5/7/22)

Munro31 said:


> No idea which acid it is, but I was also thinking of starting low and working my way up


Usually Malic acid

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Munro31 (5/7/22)

Stranger said:


> I find bland fruits such as banana and guava need as much as 0.5-0.75 if mixed with a prominent flavour like custard or graham cracker. Less than that if you did say a lemon meringue pie where there no prominent flavours.
> 
> I sometimes make an orange chocolate just as a dripper for the evening. 1% sour here plus some ws23 takes those flavours into new heights.


Thanks, I'll definitely give it a try!


----------

